# Toter Koi



## Thomy67 (11. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
meine Vorstellung kommt bald wer ich bin und wo ich bin :smoki 

was mich gerade beschäfftigt ist:
mir fehlt ein Koi warscheindlich liegt er tot am Teichgrund und verwest langsam vor sich hien, nun meine frage:
wie schädlich oder gefährlich ist es für meine anderen 12 Koi's wenn er drin bleibt,
die suche war bis jetzt erfolglos da der Teich nicht Glasklar ist,

Teichgrösse 14'000 liter 160cm tiefe 

über eine eine oder 100 Antworten freut sich Thomy


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

Servus Thomy

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen  

auch wenn dich ein trauriger Anlaß zu uns geführt hat.

Kannst du mit Sicherheit eine Katze bzw. __ Reiher ausschließen  .


----------



## rainthanner (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

Hallo, 

sollte der Fisch tatsächlich am Grund liegen, kommt irgendwann die Schwimmblase zur Oberfläche. Der Rest wird von den anderen Fischen i.d.R. verspeist.  


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Fisch tot am Grund liegt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Conny (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

Hallo,

also in einem Teich mit Unterwasserpflanzen kann das schon eine Weile dauern. Das 2. Weibchen, das die Hatz nicht überstanden hat hing bestimmt 1 Woche im Gestrüpp. Und jetzt vermissen wir das 3. seit ca. 2 Wochen. 
Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Schwimmblase hochkommt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

Wenn tote Fische im Wasser vergammeln steigt die Bakteriendichte im Teich an, dass kann Probleme machen wenn der Teich eh auf der Kippe steht.

Also rausholen ist schon besser, nur wenn man ihn nicht sieht


----------



## Thomy67 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

ja hallo...
so viele 
also katze und __ Reiher sind auszuschliessen weil ein Zaun und ein 
Elektrozaun den Teichumschlissen,
na den mal abwarten ob er hoch kommt falls er noch drin ist, der kleine war ja erst ca 15cm lang 1 1/2 jährig, verfangen kann er sich nicht haben da die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht so tief sind bei mir,  danke und bald stell ich mich vor, bin im moment bisschen im Schuss...
Grüsse aus der CH
Thomy


----------



## chromis (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

Hi,

bei 15cm Fisch und 14.000l Wasser würe ich mir keine Sorgen machen, wenn der Teich funktioniert und nicht gerade am kippen ist.


----------



## Thomy67 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

ja hallo..

der Teich ist soweit stabiel,

hoff ich zumindest bei den Wasserwerten:
KH:5..    PH:7..     GH:7..     Nitrit NO2:0,0025..    O2:5..    Fe:0,05..   
Nitrat NO2: 10...   der Teich ist jetzt 1 1/4 jahr alt..

hatte ne zeitlang zu hohe PH Werte (9) hoff sie bleiben jetzt tief,  habe gelesen das Torf im Strumpf die PH werte sinken lässt was habt ihr für erfahrungen,
Chemie will ich keine 
werde euer Forum noch durchstöbern 

lg aus der CH
Thomy


----------



## Thomy67 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

Danke für eure Antworten...
denke ab morgen komm ich dazu meine
Vorstellung von mir und meinem Teich vorzunehmen :beeten


----------



## Thomy67 (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Koi*

so der Koi ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht,
es riecht auch nicht mehr nach verwesung,
denke die sache hat sich erledigt und mache das hier zu,

danke für die antworten...  
Thomy


----------

